# Noah's Ark game



## Dove (Jun 22, 2005)

http://www.brookviewcottage.com/miles/cards/noah/noah.html

This is real easy..good one for kids.


----------



## jkath (Jun 22, 2005)

I LOVE THAT, DOVE! It's so cute and you even get to hear the rain! Thanks!


----------



## HanArt (Jun 22, 2005)

That is cute!


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 22, 2005)

This is so cute!

I will have to send this to my grandkids.  They will love it!

 Barbara


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jun 22, 2005)

Garrrrr!!!!!!! It takes me too long! But I like it! Thanks Dove!


----------



## middie (Jun 22, 2005)

oh that's a cute game. i always loved to play the memory game when i was younger


----------



## SierraCook (Jun 24, 2005)

How wonderful for kids, Dove.   I like to play another version that Yahoo has.


----------

